#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Hodenschmerzen 6 Monate nach TESE >

## Valores

Guten Abend/Tag/Morgen, 
(sorry, ziemlich privates Thema) 
vor 6 Monaten musste bei mir im Rahmen einer Kinderwunschbehandlung eine TESE (Extraktion aus dem Hoden per Biopsie) durchgeführt werden. Alles ok, Befund positiv, schmerzen danach grenzten an noch nie erlebtes (zu vergleichen mit regelmäßigen Tritten in die Hoden bei jeder Bewegung der Beine).
Jetzt 6 Monate danach habe ich immernoch schmerzen (eher leichterer Art) beim Samenerguss. Es fühlt sich an als würde der Hoden in die Leiste rutschen und sich erst nach ein paar Minuten wieder rausbewegen.
Ist das normal? Hängt das mit der Vorangegangen TESE zusammen? Hat jemand was vergleichbares hinter sich? 
Liebe Grüße
Valores

----------

